# How long do I wait to try for another baby if I have endometriosis and PCOS??



## Alisoula (Apr 7, 2010)

I am delighted to say that on my 3rd attempt at IVF I recently gave birth to baby girl in February after trying to conceive for 4 years. I am soon to be 39 and was diagnosed with endometriosis and pcos some years ago which is why I had problems conceiving and had to turn to IVF. Myself and my husband would ideally love to be fortunate enough to have another child some day but I am worried that my age, the endometriosis and PCOS are all against me and was wondering how long we should leave it before trying for baby number 2?   

Any advice and or personal experiences would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks, Alisoula


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Alisoula
Congratulations on the birth of your lovely daughter, and I don't blame you for wanting to try again.
I was 39 when I went through my first treatment, and I have always wanted a sibling for my miracle...although I'm 42 now, I could physically give it another go...but as we're buying a big new family home, we just aint gonna raise the funds any time soon. 

If you feel ready for it, I'd say go for it.... if you try and it doesn't work, at least you've tried.  You don't want to look back with regrets.

Best of luck and very best wishes
Sheila


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

congrats on baby #1  , i would say try again as soon as you can, you can't know how many attempts it will take, don't wait. Even if you do IVF again and get some frosties lined up but don't get pg, at least you would buy some time... you could try with FET age 46 but by that time you'd be unlikely to have your own fresh eggs... if it takes another four years it will just get harder and harder to get pg.. try again soon.. good luck x


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi Alisoula,

In my opinion, I would say only try when you both feel 100% ready to.  Yes it may take a while, but then again it may work first time around.  You just never can tell.  I waited 4 years for my son to come along and I wanted enjoy him a little bit longer first and not have all the stress of worrying about siblings and more Fertility treatments.  I know from friends and birth boards here that having two close together is hard work and can be exhausting at times.

Another positive for you, is that now you have had an IVF pregnancy then your chances of another cycle working increase, according to  my clinic.  

I have Endo to and am 39 yrs old in January.  We started TTC naturally when our son was 1 yrs old and then used frozen embryo's when he was 18 months old.  We are starting one last final fresh ICSI cycle this Summer and that will be it, unless I win the lottery 

Perhaps get your AMH egg reserve checked and that will perhaps give you some time to leave things a bit longer.  I had mine checked and it is normal which is a great relief to me, as according to the media you wake up on your 35th birthday and are infertile!  

However it is your decision and I wish you lots of luck for when you start the mad journey of IVF again.

Stacey
x


----------



## Alisoula (Apr 7, 2010)

Thanks for the advice Stacey. 

I should of made myself clearer though, as when I mentioned about trying again I was referring to naturally rather than the IVF route. I have always been told by my doctors, hospital consultants and IVF clinic that whilst endo can cause infertility, being pregnant can actually help and some women go on to conceive naturally without any problem. I know after giving birth our bodies are extremely fertile for some time after but i'm not sure how long, some people have told me a couple of months and others have told me a year? So if you or anyone else knows which is correct then please let me know. as although I want to enjoy my little one and ideally would like to have a bit of a gap before trying again, if time and age is against me then I won't wait so long, even if it does mean extra hard work and stress, as in the long run it would be so very worth it.


----------

